# Opinions on benchwork



## LVDave714 (Jan 19, 2020)

I am in the process of getting a spare room ready for an O-gauge whole room layout. I am looking at getting the benchwork from Mianne. Does anyone have any experience with this product? I like the idea that you can take it apart easily and move it when the time arrives. Any other suggestions that would be helpful?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have no experience with Mianne. I seem to recall it took John a while to get his Mianne benchwork made and delivered.

I used 2 X 4s for mine. Do you have a table saw? If I had it to do over again, I would use L-Girders. I did make up some C-Channels for my staging area and they seem to work well.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If time and money are no object, then it is definitely a nice solution.

With just a little advanced planning on your part, though, any benchwork can be made to break down and reassemble easily. Just use carriage bolts and wing nuts in your assembly instead of glue and wood screws. If you already have some basic woodworking tools, it's not hard to do.

You can also look at Sievers, who make a similar product: http://www.sieversbenchwork.com/


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Sectional benchwork*



LVDave714 said:


> I am in the process of getting a spare room ready for an O-gauge whole room layout. I am looking at getting the benchwork from Mianne. Does anyone have any experience with this product? I like the idea that you can take it apart easily and move it when the time arrives. Any other suggestions that would be helpful?


LVDave714;

I'm not familiar with the Mianne benchwork, but if it consists of sections or "modules" that can be unbolted from each other and moved, then I think it's a good idea. I am a big fan of sectional construction.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rvnmedic6869 (Oct 29, 2019)

I just assembled a Mianne dog bone benchwork last weekend. Very easy to assemble the modules as it uses cams and dowels to link everything together using a Phillips screwdriver. Very sturdy. I also used a drill to speed things up. Here is what it looks like:










But, I figured it would be easier to do a larger layout without any extra expense by putting the 4' x 8' sheets right on top of this. It fills in the 1' run between the ends and doesn't compromise on support nor strength. Now it looks like this:










I fastened the sheets to the legs using 1" wood screws. Message me if you have any questions. The system is fairly expensive but you don't wrestle with heavy lumber, cutting, drilling, etc. At 73 with a bad back, this was my choice.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I started with Mianne benchwork for my 12 x 23 layout, here's where I'm at now. I'm working in my final track plan, but a torn rotator cuff has slowed work without help.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would cantilever some supports for that overhanging section. Over time, it will develop a sag from temp and humidity changes, and gravity.


----------



## rvnmedic6869 (Oct 29, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I started with Mianne benchwork for my 12 x 23 layout, here's where I'm at now. I'm working in my final track plan, but a torn rotator cuff has slowed work without help.
> 
> Nice job and the fascia and top look too elegant to put trains on it! LOL
> 
> View attachment 544412


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> I would cantilever some supports for that overhanging section. Over time, it will develop a sag from temp and humidity changes, and gravity.


No it won't. Pretty sure this will prevent that issue from ever happening.  It's glued with PL3 adhesive to the I-beam and top (after this picture obviously) and screws through the top deck go into the 3/4" plywood pieces to secure it to the bench top. I can sit on it and it doesn't move at all. Earthquake? Maybe. Gravity? No problem.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I was talking about RVNMedic's benchwork.


----------



## rvnmedic6869 (Oct 29, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> I was talking about RVNMedic's benchwork.


I thought you were but was satisfied with you getting on Gunrunner. LOL (just kidding)
FWIW, I put a 2" section of 2x2" under the seam between the two sheets, glued it with wood glue and clamped it for 24 hours. I tried pressing down on the section and it didn't budge at all. I do plan to put a couple of cantilever supports from the two legs under it. Besides, 3 out of the 4 horizontal feet are screwed down tightly into the benchwork making the entire section very stable and rigid. Cheers.


----------

